# Truffe per servizi in abbonamento: consigli e procedure.



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Ottobre 2014)

Proprio ieri mi è capitato di cascare involontariamente in una di queste truffe. Mentre navigavo tranquillamente su chrome (stavo cercando un sito di statistiche calcistiche) mi arriva un sms che mi comunica che sulla mia linea è stato attivato un servizio in abbonamento per 6,06€ a settimana. A quel punto gli zebedei mi iniziano a fumare, così per prima cosa vado sull'area clienti tim e verifico la cosa. Effettivamente risultava attivato il servizio, tale "Leerasmus" (la maggior parte sono servizi sexy, ma esistono anche servizi simili per suonerie e oroscopo). Lo disattivo immediatamente dall'area clienti, ma ormai il danno era fatto, infatti mi avevano scalato 6€. 

E' davvero incredibile la facilità con cui ti fregano, ma soprattutto la totale assenza di privacy che c'è sul web (cosa tristemente nota). Infatti malgrado tu non dia alcun consenso esplicito, spesso basta cliccare involontariamente su un banner o far scattare un pop up per mostrare il tuo numero privato al gestore di servizi e quindi farti scalare i soldi sulla linea.

*Come fare per difendersi da queste truffe sul cellulare?*

Oltre all'ovvio consiglio di non cliccare su nessun banner pubblicitario presente sui siti web e non rispondere a nessun sms ambiguo che ricevete, ecco dei semplici passaggi da effettuare per rendere sicura la navigazione web da cellulare.

1) Se si attiva involontariamente uno di questi servizi, *rispondere all'sms scrivendo STOP*. Altrimenti entrare nell'area clienti e disattivarlo manualmente, oppure chiamare il proprio gestore e farselo disattivare da un operatore.

2) *Black List/Barring SMS*: i gestori di telefonia mobile possono fare in modo che la linea sia immune a tali servizi. Tuttavia la protezione varia da gestore a gestore. 

Nel caso di *TIM*, se chiami il 119 e ne fai esplicita richiesta, ti inseriscono in una black list che ti protegge dagli sms pubblicitari che arrivano sulla tua linea (barring sms, ossia bloccano l'invio di sms a pagamento). In questo caso però vengono bloccati tutti gli sms a pagamento sulla tua linea, quindi anche quelli di servizi utili quali ad esempio gli sms della banca. Se la banca però prevede l'invio di sms gratuiti, il problema non si pone. In caso contrario, dovete provare a chiedere all'operatore se vi lascia passare soltanto gli sms della vostra banca, bloccando tutti gli altri. 

Per *Vodafone *probabilmente esiste la protezione più efficace e completa di tutte. Chiamando il 190, potete chiedere il barring di una molteplicità di servizi: connessione dati da pc o tablet, SMS Premium, Decade 4 (disattiva individualmente ciascuna decade di servizio), Acquisto a contenuti via internet. Per ciascuno di questi servizi va chiesto il barring.

Per *Wind *bisogna chiamare il 155 e chiedere il "Blocco dei servizi a sovrapprezzo".

Per *3*, chiamare il 133 e farvi attivare il Barring sms.

Per *Poste Mobile* bisogna compilare e inviare via fax questo modulo: http://www.postemobile.it/Assistenz...Blocco_Sblocco_Servizi_a_sovrapprezzo2011.pdf

3) Nella procedura descritta al punto 2, tutti gli operatori telefonici permettono il barring sms... ma soltanto uno di questi ti salva se clicchi sbadatamente sui banner ed è Vodafone (chiedendo il barring per l'acquisto a contenuti via internet). *Ma allora come ci si salva da questi banner fraudolenti? Utilizzando diversi programmi che bloccano le pubblicità anche su Android.* Uno di questi, molto famoso, è possibile scaricarlo direttamente dallo smartphone sul sito ufficiale (qui il nome viene censurato). Su iOS invece si trova nell'App Store.

A questo punto dovreste essere protetti al 100% da truffe nascoste dietro pop up, banner o siti ingannevoli.


----------

